# Popping coils



## Paul33 (4/8/18)

Calling people cleverer than me:

When I use aliens, fused Clapton’s etc I get no “popping” when I fire. 

When I use plain ol round ni80 I get popping and spluttering. 

Explanations are needed and I’m hoping you’ll can shed some light on this irritation.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/8/18)

Could be because the plain ol round has alot less mass to heat up so it'll get hot quicker, leading to sudden vapourisation of ze juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/8/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Could be because the plain ol round has alot less mass to heat up so it'll get hot quicker, leading to sudden vapourisation of ze juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/8/18)

thin ni80 heats a hell of a lot faster than most kanthal cores in the fancy coils(they use kanthal to increase the resistance. kanthal has iron in it which is also not as conductive as nickel and chromium)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/18)

I hate that popping... I found that tighter wicks through the coils stop the popping and crackling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hate that popping... I found that tighter wicks through the coils stop the popping and crackling.


It could be that aswell. but its more art than science too much wick and you get burns too little and it pops

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/8/18)

Also find loose wicks to cause a lot of popping, crackling and spitting. I have a plain 24g SS316L coil in my Intake. Last week on a rewicking I knew the wick was to loose but thought what the hell it will be fine as it was only just looser than normal. I had the popping etc for the day and it was irritating the  out of me but could not do anything till that evening so was stuck with it. Rewicked that evening and perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/8/18)

Are u using spaced or contact coils? I only get popping on contact coils. To fix tight wicking and coils need to be clamped together tight as well. It works for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/8/18)

Rafique said:


> Are u using spaced or contact coils? I only get popping on contact coils. To fix tight wicking and coils need to be clamped together tight as well. It works for me


Contact coils. 

I wicked a bit tighter and we all good to go so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Contact coils.
> 
> I wicked a bit tighter and we all good to go so far


But I’m gonna pull the wick out just now cause I grabbed CB prime by mistake instead of CBV2. 

I really can’t stand CB prime.


----------



## Rafique (5/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> But I’m gonna pull the wick out just now cause I grabbed CB prime by mistake instead of CBV2.
> 
> I really can’t stand CB prime.



The prime is really good for wicking soaks up like a sponge, some people only like it in rdas. Let us know if u come right. I have also found the popping mainly with my 24ga and lower


----------



## Resistance (11/9/18)

The wick thickness and also juice viscosity plays a role in this.
Also the amount of water...yes water in the juice and its not properly steeped.


----------

